# Wacom tablet setting suggestions



## jonel33 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've just purchased a Wacom Intous4 Small tablet and I would like to know what are some of the favorite/common settings for the express keys and touch ring.  I currently have LR3, PSE9 and soon to have CS5.  I know eventually I will probably make settings that fit my needs and style but I would like to see what others are using.  Thank you for your time.

John


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2011)

I too just got one! Did you get any offline replies? Were you able to find any suggested settings elsewhere?


----------



## jonel33 (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't received any offline replies.  I am surprised at the lack of response anywhere considering the popularity of the tablet.  I have posted a similar thread at http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/index.php and only got one direct response there.  There are a number of other replies in my post but they don't address my query.  Regardless, I've been experimenting with the tablet and have been enjoying it.  I know as I become more fluent with it I'll will have settings that fit my needs.  Good luck to you with your tablet.  Enjoy it.

John


----------



## Etrsi_645 (Mar 9, 2011)

A member here, John Beardy, has a lightroom blog where he has a pen suggestion of changing the eraser to a modifier key:

http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/wacom1/


http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/wacom/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi John, welcome to the forum!  Sorry you haven't had more replies.

I haven't got the Intuos4 - I've got a 3, and I have to admit I don't remember the last time I used the buttons.  That said, the dial does look more interesting - I'd consider setting it to the up/down keys, so that you can float over the slider with the pen and turn the dial to move the slider, much as I do with my Shuttle Pro gadget.


----------



## jonel33 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Victoria,

Thank you for the welcome and input  I'm still trying to find my way with the tablet.  One thing I have noticed is that, even though I will use the pen a lot for selections and such, I tend to not use the different buttons much and end up reverting back to the keyboard shortcuts I've learned.  As I've said previously, I will eventually end up with something that is good for me. And thank you for your web site.  I enjoy it much.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 10, 2011)

Try searching the forum for  intuos   and you will find some previous posts about this. I have the Intuos 4 but I have to say I don't use it that much, I should use it more and then I would I get used to it. I struggled to find a good map for the keys when I first started using it with Lightroom. It seems easier to setup for Photoshop where we don't have modules to switch through.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking recently that since setting up those buttons I've rarely used them and should see if I could make better use of them. But I can at least say that I am using the Intuos 4 a lot more after years of never adapting to tablets.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 11, 2011)

I should try and use mine more, I'm sure its just a matter of adapting from the mouse.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2011)

Put your mouse away for a week and force yourself just to use the tablet for everything.  By the end of the week, it'll feel weird going back to a mouse.


----------



## Footlaunch (Mar 11, 2011)

I use mine all the time, in conjunction with the keyboard. The bottom 4 keys are modifiers, shift,opy,command & enter. The bottom 2 of the 4 upper are next pic & auto tone(very quick) and I use the dial for brush size. Have set keys to the menu thingy but the keyboard is just as handy. The pen I just couldn't do without now.
Lynn


----------



## TimMc (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi John,  
   I'm also a newbie to this forum.  I use Wacom tablet express keys for many repetitive functions.  I find it odd that most people I ask don't.  Even the Wacom sample setups of three industry leaders seemed sadly lacking.  
   I talked to the guys at RPG about the issue.  They actually built and released an update last week of a number of new functions that better consider the Wacom tablet keys in a combination workflow with tRPG Keys.  Hats off to them - they are sharp cookies.  
   For LR they added "One Click" selections for all the sliders.  Normally, on RPG-keys, you press, for instance the Contrast button to move that specific slider to the right.  To move left you hold down the Opt key and press the Contrast key.  
   That's good, but now lets consider the same task used in concert with the Wacom tablet.  First set up the RPG Contrast key with "One Click."  Also set up the Wacom pen rocker switch to execute a keystroke Up and Down.  Now the Contrast slider can be easily moved left or right via the pen rocker.  Do this with all your RPG Keys and it's one press to select a slider and the pen rocker to adjust.  Shift key to do big jumps.  Note below I have the shift button on the Wacom tablet.  This is so fast in LR, in my opinion. 
So what are my Express Keys settings?  
Top to Bottom:  Undo, Redo, Before/After, Radial Menu, Shift, Adj Brush, Spot, Space Bar.  
The radial menu clockwise from 12 o'clock:  Loupe, Grid, Compare, Survey, Virtual Copy, Snapshot, Select All, Select None.  
The Touch Ring: Brush Size, Brush Hardness, ",." (Cycles Sliders - I'm changing due to RPG upgrade), and zoom.  
Of course the tablet setup for Photoshop is all different.  That's another forum.


----------



## jonel33 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi TimMc,

Thanks for your input.  It has given me more to consider.  My tablet is the Intous4 Small so I only have 6 express keys but from your list I have some ideas that I may be able to put into practice.  Again, thanks.

John


----------



## TimMc (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, I should have mentioned the settings were for a desktop medium size tablet.  The small is perfect for laptop use and travel. 
I know this is a LR forum...shhhhh.....if you use Photoshop here is a cool Wacom tablet function.  You need a good video card though.
Under PS Preferences, Performance, check Enable Open GL Drawing.
Set your bottom Wacom pen rocker to Modifier and check the keys:  Ctrl Opt
Now to resize and change hardness of your PS brushes - hold the bottom pen rocker and drag the pen side to side or up & down.  
The Open GL gives a great visual of the changes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I know this is a LR forum...shhhhh.....if you use Photoshop


 LOL!  We're actually debating the idea of adding a 'Photoshop for Lightroom users' subforum, so saying PS isn't a swearword, you'll be pleased to know!


----------



## hokuahi (Mar 12, 2011)

What does RPG/tRPG stand for?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2011)

RPG Keys is our site sponsor, who produce a Lightroom keyboard - you can find them at www.rpgkeys.com


----------



## hokuahi (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks!  They're a tad costly!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends on how much time you spend in LR - it's targeted at high volume pros, and for them, it's worth the cost for the time saving, but less so for less regular users.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 13, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ....it's targeted at high volume pros, and for them, it's worth the cost for the time saving


 
That's a matter of judgment, VB, and I'd differ with you on that. 

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2011)

John, which bit are you differing on - targeting high volume pros or worth the cost?  (Ok, on the latter, I should probably adjust that to say *may* be worth the cost, or some feel it's worth the cost.)


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 13, 2011)

"...probably adjust that to say *may* be worth the cost, or some feel it's worth the cost"

It was the cost, Victoria, and I think those are fairer summaries. I'm sure some do, and others would see other approaches as more beneficial.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd agree with that John.  I have yet to do the RPG review, but that was pretty much the conclusion I came to for Motibodo - good for some high volume but not for everyone.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 13, 2011)

John.  I'm curious.  Specifically what other approaches?  Reason I ask is I have tried most of them, but am always looking for a better mouse trap.  Well, except a $1600 Maximus keyboard.
For others.  BTW you don't have to use an external keypad, skin or what have you to benefit from the use of the Wacom express keys, touch ring, and pen rocker.  
I only mentioned RPG-keys as they can work in concert with a tablet to even greater enhance workflow.  Many other products don't consider tablet use or flipping between software applications (such as keyboard skins).  
The point being to put those Wacom keys to work for you controlling often use functions.  
The functions can be programmed to instantly change to match whatever software is active, be it Lightroom, Photoshop, your web browser, etc.
Don't just let them sit there unused as 95% of those I've asked do.  Sort of like not using actions or presets.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm talking about extra keypads or keyboard skins, and think it's more beneficial to adopt other approaches which would include hardware solutions such as maxing RAM, using an SSD, scripting simultaneous copying from multiple card readers (then importing in one go from the hard drive rather than importing one card at a time into LR) and workflow/training measures. In the latter category, for instance, I strongly recommend high volume users work by default in Auto Sync mode since they almost always shoot bursts of images which require common adjustments. After the half dozen programmable buttons on a tablet, I feel there are rapidly diminishing marginal benefits from keypads/skins.

John


----------



## jonel33 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've just purchased a Wacom Intous4 Small tablet and I would like to know what are some of the favorite/common settings for the express keys and touch ring.  I currently have LR3, PSE9 and soon to have CS5.  I know eventually I will probably make settings that fit my needs and style but I would like to see what others are using.  Thank you for your time.

John


----------



## edgley (Mar 15, 2011)

JB, thanks for mentioning Autosync; I did not know about that.
Have gone and had a look, and see that it will save me time.
cool!


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to help. It's very close to being my favourite aspect of Lightroom (the targeted adjustment tool is another). I feel it's a good idea to work in Develop's AutoSync mode all the time, rather than risk confusion by switching it on and off, and I usually keep the filmstrip visible so I can quickly check which items are selected.


----------

